
Show HN: Alacritty-themes CLI to set themes for alacritty - rajasegarc
https://github.com/rajasegar/alacritty-themes
======
roetlich
Looks cool, but doesn't work for me. After selecting a theme it crashes with
"TypeError: Cannot set property 'value' of undefined" in index.js:24.

~~~
rajasegarc
Sorry for the trouble, the issue was due to the colors key in alacritty.yml
commented out or not available. I fixed the issue in the latest version.

